# Ok M.I.M.B. Members!! Who's going to be at red creek this weekend?



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me know where y'all are going to be? This is my first time! Would like to meet y'all!! Post and let me know! Thanks! KJ


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I was thinking about coming down for saturday. But the weather report is calling for rain. I'm not sure i want to ride in the rain in febuary. I'm a wuss, I know. If I decide to brave the elements, I'll be on my recently painted white Brute. It's got black M12 diesels and 27" Grim Reapers on it. Flag me down man.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

come on 2010 heres a couple of shots of last labor day ride after everyone got rained out,1-2 are in front of the snack shack,3 the road to the cabins, bring on the mud


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> I was thinking about coming down for saturday. But the weather report is calling for rain. I'm not sure i want to ride in the rain in febuary. I'm a wuss, I know. If I decide to brave the elements, I'll be on my recently painted white Brute. It's got black M12 diesels and 27" Grim Reapers on it. Flag me down man.


 hey man jus make sure them snorks are sealed up and go with it!!! lmao!!! little rain aint gone hurt ya!! yea i dont want to ride in the rain either but hell i been planning on this since the day i bought my brute!!! I aint missing it for nothing!!! done got shirts and stickers made!!!! 65 county boyz


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

DownSouthBrute said:


> hey man jus make sure them snorks are sealed up and go with it!!! lmao!!! little rain aint gone hurt ya!! yea i dont want to ride in the rain either but hell i been planning on this since the day i bought my brute!!! I aint missing it for nothing!!! done got shirts and stickers made!!!! 65 county boyz


No doubt about it!! We were there for the labor day tropical storm as well. That made for a VERY good ride!! Hopefully it is not as wet as it was that time though. The weather is not looking that bad, they are calling for 60% chance on Fri, 20% on Sat and 40% on Sunday.
We will have a big group up there. Look for a couple of camo brutes, a black brute, and a blue brute jacked way up. we will have the stereos goin and ballz deep stickers on the rides. If you see us holler and we will drink some beer!!
Hope to see a lot of you there!!

TJ


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

tjjohnson36 said:


> No doubt about it!! We were there for the labor day tropical storm as well. That made for a VERY good ride!! Hopefully it is not as wet as it was that time though. The weather is not looking that bad, they are calling for 60% chance on Fri, 20% on Sat and 40% on Sunday.
> We will have a big group up there. Look for a couple of camo brutes, a black brute, and a blue brute jacked way up. we will have the stereos goin and ballz deep stickers on the rides. If you see us holler and we will drink some beer!!
> Hope to see a lot of you there!!
> 
> TJ


 Sounds good to me TJ!!! is there any cell service over there buddy?? hopefully ill run into yall.. we will have dark blue shirts on with white writing!!!! seee ya there!!!! im pumped!!! gotta work 12 hours tonight and then off to red creek at 7 in the a.m. lol... hell with sleep i dont need it lol... KJ


----------

